# Job and Wages



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

hi everybody,

This is Awan. I want to know about Oz successful job hunting ratio, minimum wages and total Taxes imposed on by the government.
I am talking about non-Manager skills and posts. hopefully some pretty answers will be here soon. 

Take care and cheer

Bye.


----------

